# Somethings not right.



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A missing cover?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

120/208v & 277/480v


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

RePhase277 said:


> A missing cover?


Close


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

480 panel feeding a 208/120 transformer panel.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Helmut said:


> 480 panel feeding a 208/120 transformer panel.


I see it now. When I responded I guess the page hadn't loaded completely, I only saw the far shot.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it really feeding that panel or just using the same enclosure to house the breaker?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

480V is Feeding the panel. Transformer is the top section, and branch breaker bus is the bottom half.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Become complacent in this game, and you'll get hurt.

Don't know who did it, but glad I caught it.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So what's the problem? Maybe I don't understand the situation. You've got a panel with a 480 to 208/120 transformer built in, correct?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

RePhase277 said:


> So what's the problem? Maybe I don't understand the situation. You've got a panel with a 480 to 208/120 transformer built in, correct?


Maybe I'm missing something???

The Primary breaker for the trans is backfed.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Unless that breaker is specifically marked "Line" and "Load", it doesn't matter which end the current enters.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Why would anyone do that, when the primary windings are long enough to reach the bottom?

It appears they came from the factory on the bottom, were taken off and coiled up top.

Makes no sense to me....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate squinting at the electrical ''oh have a look at what's wrong here " pictures posted here. I cant seem to make out enough detail to ever get most of it, at least for electrical panels . I used to taunt Joe Tedesco about his lousy grainy pictures he posted in electrical trade magazines for his Who done it? series.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Many times I have come across industrial panels with a control transformer mounting inside along with circuit breakers operating at another voltage than the secondary, or primary of the control transformer


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Standard common product, they are called a "Mini Power Zone" (at least by Square D, others use similar names though).

http://www.schneider-electric.us/en...s&node=166379271-mini-power-zone-transformers

Sorry, I just noticed that looks like a Siemens breaker, so they call them "Sentron Power Centers".
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/en/us/Catalog/Products/10090171?tree=CatalogTree
Same thing.


----------

